# mi permetto



## leilha

Hallo everybody! It's my first time in this forum...should I speak in English or in Italian??
Well, this is my question: in the context of a commercial e-mail, how can I say "mi permetto di dirle che..." oppure "mi permetto di mostrarle/spiegarle...".
My doubt is on "mi permetto"...

Thanks!!

Lara


----------



## noodles77

Dipende, se devi dare un consiglio puoi scrivere "mi permetta di dirle che..."


----------



## leilha

*F*orse ho dimenticato di scrivere che vorrei sapere come si traduce in inglese...! *G*razie comunque!


----------



## mateintwo

You can say *allow me to* or say it in a different way. *Let me* *take this opportunity to*


----------



## MAVERIK

leilha said:


> Hallo everybody! It's my first time in this forum...should I speak in English or in Italian??
> Well, this is my question: in the context of a commercial e-mail, how can I say "mi permetto di dirle che..." oppure "mi permetto di mostrarle/spiegarle...".
> My doubt is on "mi permetto"...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Lara


 

My attempt:

I allow myself to tell/show you ...


----------



## TimLA

leilha said:


> Hallo everybody! It's my first time in this forum...should I speak in English or in Italian??
> Well, this is my question: in the context of a commercial e-mail, how can I say "mi permetto di dirle che..." oppure "mi permetto di mostrarle/spiegarle...".
> My doubt is on "mi permetto"...
> Thanks!!
> Lara


 
Ciao Leilha
La lingua è una scelta tua...we'll do our best to help! 

I like MateinTwo's - Let me take this opportunity... (It's common and typical for that type of broadcast).

Others:
I'd like to tell you about...
Let me tell you about...
I'd like to show you...

...and welcome to the forum!


----------



## leilha

Thanks to everybody!! I'm using "let me take this opportunity"...


----------



## k_georgiadis

Another formal way is "I'm taking the liberty to ...(inform you/advise you, etc.)


----------



## Chris }<////(°>

k_georgiadis said:


> Another formal way is "I'm taking the liberty to ...(inform you/advise you, etc.)



If this a business letter & you want to be truly formal you would say:

"If I might I take this opportunity to........"

or 

"Permit me to take this opportunity to.........."

"Taking a liberty" in England implies overstepping the bounds of politeness with a word or action. 
One might say "What a liberty!" or "He is always taking liberties" as a criticism. If it is a really too much then we say "A diabolical liberty"

Pip pip


----------



## perfavore

leilha said:


> Thanks to everybody!! I'm using going to use "let me take this opportunity"...


 
I think that's what you mean. Welcome to the forum!
perfavore


----------



## Sampei

*H*i guys, 
someone can tell me how to translate "mi permetto quindi di contattarla telefonicamente"


----------



## MAVERIK

Sampei said:


> hi guys
> someone can tell me how to translate "mi permetto quindi di contattarla telefonicamente"


 

Thereby I allow myself to contact you


----------



## onietta

E' proprio necessario specificare che "ti permetti"? Se potessi evitarlo e scrivere solamente, "la contatto gentilmente per", ritengo sarebbe meglio, quello che scrive Maverik è corretto ma in inglese non suona bene a mio avviso.


----------



## Sampei

*M*any thanks Maverik

*S*i che posso evitare onietta, l'importante e' risultare gentile e professionale, tu che traduzine suggerisci ?


----------



## stezza

_I'll take the liberty of contacting you by phone_ (_of phoning you_).


----------



## onietta

Io di solito uso semplicemente, *I'm kindly contacting you.....*


----------



## stezza

onietta said:


> Io di solito uso semplicemente, *I'm kindly contacting you.....*


 
With all due respect, this is not a locution a native-speaker would use.


----------



## onietta

stezza said:


> With all due respect, this is not a locution a native-speaker would use.


 
Davvero no? L'ho vista usare tantissime volte, non immaginavo fosse scorretta, mi scuso!

Però *to take the liberty* mi sembra ancora peggio.
Quindi la formula migliore quale sarebbe?


----------



## alitaker

Sampei said:


> "mi permetto quindi di contattarla telefonicamente"


Lo dici durante la telefonata? 
Lo fai per un motivo preciso? (es hai urgenza, è una questione importante)

Are you saying this on the phone?
Do you have a specific need?

Es:
As you understand this is a delicate question, I assume you don't mind I'm calling you directly.... (calling, secondo me è già = telefonare. _"Give me a call". _Directly: nel senso che non ti lascio un messaggio, ma ti chiamo proprio _live_) 

Stezza, what do you think?


----------



## housecameron

Sampei said:


> hi guys
> someone can tell me how to translate "mi permetto quindi di contattarla telefonicamente"


 
Scusa Sampei, ma questa frase non la vedo bene né in uno scritto né come introduzione ad una telefonata.
In che contesto è inserita?


----------



## Sampei

*I*l contesto e' una lettera di presentazione della mia societa' vso nuovi potenziali clienti e, alla "fine della fiera" la frase potrebbe andar bene in questa forma :
"therby I allow myself to contact you in next few days for a brief presentation of our company should you be interested"
*C*he ne dite ?


----------



## furs

Direi: I'll take the liberty to give you a call etc.
E' la soluzione piu' usata. In un altro contesto (ma non in questo, mi pare), "mi permetto di..." si potrebbe anche rendere (molto formalmente) con "I beg to..."


----------



## alitaker

Allora non è "mi permetto di...", ma "mi permetterò di..." 
"I'll allow myself" mi suona quasi "mi concederò di..." come se l'avessi deciso tu di non chiamare, ma per questa volta fai un'eccezione (tipo che gli fai un favore).
"I never smoke, but if you insist I'll allow myself one"

"I'll take the liberty" suona meglio, ma non so se è più corretto.


----------



## Sampei

*M*a a me I'll take the liberty suona proprio una traduzione dall'italiano, quello che non vorrei fare mentre "I beg..." controllavo nel dizionario e vuol dire piu pregare qualcuno, supplicarlo mentre io usavo allow nel senso mi permetto di...


----------



## furs

Non so che dizionario usi ma l'amato Paravia cita questo esempio: I beg to differ=Mi permetto di dissentire.
Circa il 'take the liberty to' te l'abbiamo detto in tre che si usa. Poi vedi tu. Come diceva Pitigrilli buonanima: non datemi consigli, so sbagliare da solo!


----------



## Einstein

"I beg to differ" è corretto, ma è una frase fatta, piuttosto che un esempio di come si usa "to beg" in generale.

"Take the liberty" è giusto, ma preferisco "take the liberty *of + -ing*". Infatti Goggle dà 7mila risultati per "take the liberty to" ma 17mila per "take the liberty of".
Quindi "I'll take the liberty of contacting you..." (nel futuro) oppure "I'm taking the liberty of contacting you.." in questo momento.

"To allow" assolutamente no! Si può dire "I'll allow myself a cigarette" perché si tratta di una concessione/trasgressione.


----------



## furs

Einstein, I'm happy to have your concurrence -- once again!  I had in fact said earlier that in another context the "beg to.." construction could be used. I cited the Paravia entry only to strengthen the fact that 'to beg' do not necessary means 'to pray/implore'.


----------



## Sampei

Scusate non volevo essere ne arrogante ne so tutto, tuttaltro, il mio partecipare a questo forum e' mosso da un desiderio di imparare e non di insegnare.
Per la fretta nel precedente intervento non ho specificato che to take the liberty of... mi sembra una traduzione dall'italiano ma e' possibile che sia dovuta al fatto che non la conosco quindi mi suona male.
Adesso voi mi confermate che il dubbio era fondato e colgo l'occasione per imparere una nuova espressione.
thanks


----------



## sharjah

Carissimi, 
vorrei un aiuto a tradurre questa frase:
"mi permetto di scriverle per chiederle spiegazioni"

E' una lettera formale. Abbozzo:
I _dare _write to ask you an explanation


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao sharjah 
Ho unito la tua domanda a una discussione esistente sulla medesima  espressione. Prova a leggere i messaggi prima del tuo, sono certa che  troverai la soluzione al tuo quesito.

Per le prossime volte, ricorda di fare sempre una ricerca prima di  aprire un nuovo thread ed eventualmente aggiungere la tua domanda a un  thread esistente, se c'è.

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? 

*Buon proseguimento,

Moderatrice


----------

